# Look who can get on the furniture now



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He was hiding from the vacuum on the loveseat. Pretty proud of himself too. Chicken pup.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I was just looking at some old photos of Hans when he was all ears like that! :wild:


----------



## walterthedog (Jun 12, 2013)

so cute! Love those EARS!


----------



## Aliqua (May 16, 2013)

Ditto - I came home to this...! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Aliqua said:


> View attachment 81738
> 
> 
> Ditto - I came home to this...! Lol
> ...


 
that is too cute!!! I wish Dax slept! He seems to be awake ALL THE TIME!!!!


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

Beautiful pup Kzoppa!!! My huskies and Malamutes hate the vacuum as well lol....4 dogs on a sofa shouldn't work but they make it work when the vacuum comes out lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

HuskyMal89 said:


> Beautiful pup Kzoppa!!! My huskies and Malamutes hate the vacuum as well lol....4 dogs on a sofa shouldn't work but they make it work when the vacuum comes out lol.


 
LOL I can picture that! Shasta will stay in her crate like "that thing never comes in here so I'm good" and Dax was up on the couch and going back and forth between my couch and the loveseat and getting up on the back. It was hilarious. He did make a valiant attempt at saving his bone though. The vacuum got too close.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

That is really funny!! My smallest Siberian ends up on the back of the couch sometimes lol. My youngest Mal will do that same thing with his pull rope when the vacuum comes out....he always waits until it is too close and then barks and talks to the vacuum like he can make it stop haha. Is Dax a Weberhaus pup? I thought I read somewhere he was but am not sure.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

HuskyMal89 said:


> That is really funny!! My smallest Siberian ends up on the back of the couch sometimes lol. My youngest Mal will do that same thing with his pull rope when the vacuum comes out....he always waits until it is too close and then barks and talks to the vacuum like he can make it stop haha. Is Dax a Weberhaus pup? I thought I read somewhere he was but am not sure.


 
yeah Dax is from Weberhaus. He's in my signature. May have seen my thread introducing him. He's a riot. He has more character than I think he knows what to do with sometimes lol.

Zena used to attack the vacuum if it got too close to one of her toys. The second that vacuum got turned toward her though she was scrambling to get away barking angrily at it the whole time. Big bad Zena never afraid of anything but a vacuum.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

My oldest Malamute is scared of the broom haha. I think I saw your thread on Dax. He is a keeper!! I am interested in a coming litter from Weberhaus. I have a pup coming in 4 weeks so that interest is gonna have to stay just interest for 2 or 3 more years lol until my coming male is well trained and neck deep in IPO I hope anyway lol. If every pup looks as good as Dax does I think a Weberhaus pup is in my future at some point.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

HuskyMal89 said:


> My oldest Malamute is scared of the broom haha. I think I saw your thread on Dax. He is a keeper!! I am interested in a coming litter from Weberhaus. I have a pup coming in 4 weeks so that interest is gonna have to stay just interest for 2 or 3 more years lol until my coming male is well trained and neck deep in IPO I hope anyway lol. If every pup looks as good as Dax does I think a Weberhaus pup is in my future at some point.


 
Dax is a pretty awesome little guy. Hoping to start training for IPO when he's about a year old, if not sooner. Have to find the time and opportunity but things are a bit crazy right now so basic obedience and socialization are the biggies on the priority list for now. 

Malinda has been great. Very honest and helpful. Dax is my first working line pup and my first pup from a reputable breeder as well so it's definitely been a different experience. Shasta was and has always been pretty lazy and Dax is energetic and vocal and just constantly on the move given the chance. I would definitely keep her on my list for my next pup when Dax is where I want him to be training wise.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

I know what you mean, life for me is a bit crazy as well. Dax sounds like he should excel in IPO when you two start training. He definitely is a working dog lol. I have heard nothing but positive things about Malinda and Weberhaus. Her dogs look REALLY good. Definitely near the top of my list as well. Weberhaus, Alpine K9 and Schraderhaus are up there for me along with a couple of local breeders. One being my current pups breeder (timber ridge farms) and the other being liberatore. Liberatore is only a couple towns away from me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

HuskyMal89 said:


> I know what you mean, life for me is a bit crazy as well. Dax sounds like he should excel in IPO when you two start training. He definitely is a working dog lol. I have heard nothing but positive things about Malinda and Weberhaus. Her dogs look REALLY good. Definitely near the top of my list as well. Weberhaus, Alpine K9 and Schraderhaus are up there for me along with a couple of local breeders. One being my current pups breeder (timber ridge farms) and the other being liberatore. Liberatore is only a couple towns away from me.


 
Shraderhaus is on my list as well. There's a few others. One has a couple pups available that if I could, I'd jump on. I'm not interested in bringing another female in probably ever again, but two of those pups are female and I'd snatch them up. Lots of potential.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

I am in the same situation as you haha. There are a couple of litters that if I was brave enough and had more GSD experience I might go on as well. Every time I look I have to remind myself not to email for more info lol. I have a female Sepp husky and an intact female Malamute lol....that is enough for me as far as females go. I just couldn't have another. I have 2 stud Male huskies that go nuts every time a heat cycle comes about.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

What a cutie! One of mine hides from the vacume and the other attacks it! If they only realized its out everyday because of them.lol  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:rofl: I love how proud he looks of himself!  What a ham :wub:


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

very cute he kind of reminds me of my little guy , hope he's not too much of a terror like mines though lol


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

The only furniture Gypsy gets on is my bed and my dad's bed. She also hates the vacuum to the point that she'll attack it when it is in use. By the way, Dax seems to be getting cuter from pictures to pictures.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh too cute, isn't he just as proud as a peacock! 

I have to say, my dog thinks the vacuum is alive and wants her toys, so follows it around with her toys in her mouth. When the vacuum gets close she turns her head away like "No! You can't have my ball!" then proceeds to follow it around some more. She's so coy! Such a tease! lol

She always gets a bit worried when the vacuum gets close to the couch where she loses a lot of her toys underneath, like it's going to try to steal them


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Shade said:


> :rofl: I love how proud he looks of himself!  What a ham :wub:


Exactly what I was going to say!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

" I'm a big boy now mom" lol what a cutie. He just gets more handsome every day. Love his goofy faces.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Dax does look really proud of himself. Now you will never get him off the couch. I have given mine to the dogs: Fiona and her sister, Gilda. Fiona thinks the vacuum, broom, and mop are her play toys.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh yeah he was proud of himself. Like you wouldn't believe! He used to just put his front legs up and then try to pull himself up. Even getting a running start he couldn't get up there the first few tries. Now he's up the first try and likes to leap off too so we're working on that lol. He's a character. To say that is an understatement. He's such a goober it's hilarious.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cheyanna said:


> Dax does look really proud of himself. Now you will never get him off the couch. I have given mine to the dogs: Fiona and her sister, Gilda. Fiona thinks the vacuum, broom, and mop are her play toys.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
I never bothered trying to keep the dogs off the couch. Was a useless effort here. Dax has taken a liking to the broom. We have to keep it hidden. He prances like a fairy when he does manage to get it. 

He's pretty easy to handle the majority of the time.


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

haha very cute. Ava is not allowed on the couch but upon being left home alone the first time out of crate this is where i found her when I came home! she didnt even come to the door to see me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

skier16 said:


> haha very cute. Ava is not allowed on the couch but upon being left home alone the first time out of crate this is where i found her when I came home! she didnt even come to the door to see me.


 
hehehe.... but it was just soooo comfy!!!!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I wonder if they like being naughty. I have to put Fiona in a down stay to sweep, etc. but if given the opportunity she would try to take the broom, mop out of my hands and prance around with it. Sounds like Dax is such a goof!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cheyanna said:


> I wonder if they like being naughty. I have to put Fiona in a down stay to sweep, etc. but if given the opportunity she would try to take the broom, mop out of my hands and prance around with it. Sounds like Dax is such a goof!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
I think sometimes they cant help it kinda like kids. Heck even some adults!


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

I think they definitely like being naughty. When Ava is seeking attention and i'm ignoring her she will go and do something she knows she isnt supposed to like get in the laundry, try to tear up rugs and other naughty things.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

skier16 said:


> I think they definitely like being naughty. When Ava is seeking attention and i'm ignoring her she will go and do something she knows she isnt supposed to like get in the laundry, try to tear up rugs and other naughty things.


 
yeah and then when they get busted, they have that totally innocent "but you love me!" look on their faces. Trying to be serious when you're also trying not to laugh at their antics.... gets tough!


----------



## Aviorwolf (Apr 10, 2013)

What a life, huh? In my next incarnation I'm coming back as your puppy, Aliqua. Too cute!


----------



## Aviorwolf (Apr 10, 2013)

Oops I meant KZoppa


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL no worries. My animals are pretty spoiled.


----------

